# 1988 Schwinn Prologue



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I posted this over in retro but thought I would put it here for archive purposes. 

Mostly everything is NOS and period correct, with the exception of the handlebar tape and Sampson Stratics pedals, circa 1991. even the cables and cable housings is NOS 1988.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Doesn't look to have been ridden. I remember test riding one back then when I went with an Italian bike instead. What I wanted then was the Paramount...but it was out of reach.

Beautiful bike! Where did you get it?


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

The frame was used but it great condition. Look at the headset and you can see that a past mechanic or owner slipped a wrench or two on it. The original paint had some scratches and being a bit OC I had it resprayed.

Most of the other parts I got from a local shop. Look at the Retro page. I went into more detail. 

Here's a picture before the respray.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Beautiful bike!! How fun would it be to ride up your local hill or canyon on this beauty passing some multi thousand dollar carbon rigs along the way.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

roadie01 said:


> Beautiful bike!! How fun would it be to ride up your local hill or canyon on this beauty passing some multi thousand dollar carbon rigs along the way.


I've been keeping it at work in my office and doing some lunch rides on it. It really carves a nice line on the road, decends well and hums along smoothly. However, it doesn't get up to speed or climb like my other lighter bikes. Nor should it. Technology has advanced some aspects of cycling.

Thanks for the compliments. It is a piece of eye candy and those that know bikes appreciate it.


----------

